# استشارة لمخضرمي مهندسين الاتصالات بخصوص راوتر فودافون Huwaei EchoLife HG520c



## عاشق_الجنة_ (28 مايو 2012)

*أريد من فرسان هندسة الاتصالات أن يشرحوا لي طريقة مفصلة لاستخدام الراوتر المذكور (Huwaei EchoLife HG520c) المقفول على ADSL فودافون، أريد أن أركبه على خط ADSL تي إي داتا، للاستفادة من كونه لاسلكيًّا...
وراجعت عدة مواضيع في المنتدى بها أسئلة مشابهة، ولكن لم يفدني أيٌّ منها ما أريد...
ولا أتوقع أن يتوقف فرسان هندسة الاتصال عند هذا القفل على الراوتر... فهل يستطيع أحد أن يشرح لي طريقة تفصيلية لكيفية فك القفل عن الراوتر واستخدامه على خط تي إي داتا؟؟؟
وجزاكم الله خيرًا*​


----------



## عاشق_الجنة_ (31 مايو 2012)

للرفع......


----------



## عاشق_الجنة_ (1 يونيو 2012)

عاشق_الجنة_ قال:


> للرفع......


للرفع....


----------

